# Random IBS Attacks?



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

So don't get me wrong I'm no stranger to having IBS attacks, particularly when I was just figuring out how to manage my IBS but after a while I thought I had worked it all out and that I knew which foods I could and couldn't have and what kind of situations made it worse. This caused my IBS to get significantly better I apart from odd days, I was virtually pain free and didn't have to leave class or even worry about it, however recently in the last week I have had a ridiculous amount of random attacks compared to usual and they have all seemed to have started around the same time.

For example this week so far I've had at least 3 attacks on separate days, always starting around 8pm and following the exact same pattern, loads of little cramps followed by an indescribable stabbing pain then rushing to the bathroom finally followed by a stitch sort of pain until after a couple of hours it finally wears off (sometimes this cycle continues other times it only happens once). The food I've been eating is no different to the food I've been having to whole time it's been alright but for some reason its starting to flare up now for no apparent reason. No stress, no bad food, no nothing but still loads of pain.

At this moment I'm getting desperate as I really thought this was it and that I'd just about conquered it (apart from odd attacks) and in 2 days at 7pm there is a meeting thats going to go on for over 2 hours which is optional but I still would really want to go to but I don't want to suffer the embarrassment if I have an IBS attack.

Please any advice?


----------



## KarleeinAZ (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi there,

You kind of stumped me on this one. It could be bacteria in your gut or if you ate too fast or it could be you don't feel any stress adrenal-wise but your gut is feeling it. Mines worse some days than others and there's really no rhyme nor reason oftentimes. If it continues for too many days in a row, I'd say contact your doctor to see if it's something else than IBS (?)

Hope you feel better soon,

Karlee


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like me bud... you are absolutely fine, then out of nowhere the tiny stabs and pinches, worsening into stabbing, red hot-knife poking around in waves by a pissed off evil gremlin. For me it got to the point where my body without any thought from me decides the best course of action is to begin making me salivate uncontrollably, and then start vomiting.

This goes on usually for an hour or 2, then subsides. Either leaving me feeling sore and exhausted, sometimes chills, OR leaves and I feel absolutely fine like it never happened.

It tends to happen mid afternoon, right after a lunchbreak (where I never eat), and I am coming back to work for the afternoon.. go figure. If I am hot (like 90 degrees and sunny and me any lengths of time) it will help spark this. I have no doubt it is combination of things (why this happens then mainly, like you with your time). First I know at certain times our bowels move.. to move things along. For me 1:00-2:30 pm seems to be this time. Also stress... I am stressed hoping I have no problems that day, and that the time I have issues is near... BAM, and then it starts. Though it does not happen everyday so I am thinking it literally is a combo of stress (emotional/mental state), the feedback loop and strengthening of the mind to gut pathway (google and read up this and Spastic Colon), foods/triggers (heat in my case), and current intestinal condition (are you having a flare, is there any current inflammation or irritation, SIBO, etc).

Get Heather's peppermint tea from Heathers for IBS. There is nothing like this stuff for cramps and spasms.


----------

